# My OEBTs



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is my tier 2 OEBTs. I'm trying to see if I can get this line's colour better after a few generations.

The father,









The monther,









The babies should come out any day now. And as luck would have it, I got two in the same shot.









I have two tanks with my two lines going, just in case you might ask, this tank has PH6.7, GH5, KH0,TDS 135. The same tank (different section) hosts crystal red so the parameters are more set for them.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Looking very nice, our oebt got pregnant around the same time, mine are almost ready too, we will have to maybe swap a baby once they get bigger  how bigs the tank there in? I got mine in a 10 and I got a 45 ready for them, but I discovered hydra in it last night so i gotta fix that first, but can't wait to get a big group of them like my orange ones


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Dman, I have a 20GL with only 5 OEBTs in it (my tier one), and I have a 40G that I divided into 3 sections, one section has my tier two OEBTs (currently have 7 or 8). I don't know how many babies will survive since this is the first time they got berried. I heard OEBT babies are harder to raise to juvi then other tigers.

I saw pics of your OEBTs, you definitely have a good colony. Swapping to get more diverse gene is a good idea. I'm also hoping to get some red tigers.

BTW, one of the berried female turned to a red tiger, looks pretty neat. I heard it's common and they turn back to black stripes after giving birth.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow thats crazy, I never heard of that, some of my oebt don't even look like they had stripes, more or a solid royal blue.

How did u split your 40? I got a 55 acrylic that I split into 3 spots, and my water wont stabilize, I'm thinking of draining them and just filling 3/4 with ro water... My 45 is filled with ro n it's doing amazing. Only thing is I got these pink ramhorn snails spawning faster then everyone  and striping the algee on my walls


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OEBT females get a burgundy color across their back when they are ready to mate or already pregnant. 

I have a black orange eyed Tiger female berried in my OEBT tank, so not sure who is daddy as there are other blacks in their. will just have to wait and see what grows up.

My female Red tiger is getting very close too, and I saw the babies on the algae in the big tank so they are surviving!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I heard that OE blue tiger x OE black tiger can result in royal blue (like very blue OEBTs with even blue legs). Good luck and keep us updated on that.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Awfully pretty shrimp, Randy. Wish I had some.. but no matter how much I dislike waiting, I shall just have to be patient.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I think that's what I may have got randy, I can barely even notice stripes, they don't look like other oebt, but I dunno there getting close I come home everyday n check the glass n filter


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> I think that's what I may have got randy, I can barely even notice stripes, they don't look like other oebt, but I dunno there getting close I come home everyday n check the glass n filter


Where did you get those (w/o stripes)? I set up that 40G with 3 sections wanting to have different grade of CRS but now I think I'll get different tigers instead ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I know where def more entertaining to watch, I got them from ai who got them from Frank, I got them when they were very small and they had a dark blue already he has a very nice strain going, to prevent cluttered boards, you mind if I update my oebt here aswell?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> you mind if I update my oebt here aswell?


Knock yourself out, it's all about sharing.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

didn't want to intrude. Some people get bent out if shape over it

I took a pic last night of where my oebt are gonna live, getting nice n green walls too,









Just needs a little more age for the plants to fill in


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

NOT MY SHRIMP, came across these and thought some of you might be interested to see. I myself don't mind getting some in my tank ;-)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> NOT MY SHRIMP, came across these and thought some of you might be interested to see. I myself don't mind getting some in my tank ;-)


Simply WOW!!!


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Randy awsome haven't been on for a bit life busy but it goes to show that attention to detail pays off way to go!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

PerryW said:


> Hey Randy awsome haven't been on for a bit life busy but it goes to show that attention to detail pays off way to go!


Hey Perry, how are your shrimps doing? Haven't heard from you for a while.

Unfortunately I only see one berried OEBT in that tank now, I had 3 just a few days ago. These young mothers don't know how to take care of their babies (my excuse for not giving them a good inhabitable environment


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like a living rainbow.. Wow hardly says it. amazing looking shrimp. Shudder to think what they must cost though.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Looks like a living rainbow.. Wow hardly says it. amazing looking shrimp. Shudder to think what they must cost though.


Those look like regular tigers or super tigers. Fairly cheap. My regular tigers run the rainbow of colors like that, females can get almost solid brown when berried, blues and greens come out during water changes or moving them around, mostly stress related I think.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Those look like regular tigers or super tigers. Fairly cheap. My regular tigers run the rainbow of colors like that, females can get almost solid brown when berried, blues and greens come out during water changes or moving them around, mostly stress related I think.


Yes, those are just regular tigers actually. In Asian market the regular tigers are also graded, some are more colourful than others I guess. But I don't have much information on that. Tigers in general interest me, they are more active and delightful to watch.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Hey Perry, how are your shrimps doing? Haven't heard from you for a while.
> 
> Unfortunately I only see one berried OEBT in that tank now, I had 3 just a few days ago. These young mothers don't know how to take care of their babies (my excuse for not giving them a good inhabitable environment


I hear ya randy got up today to check them and my biggest female dropped her eggs but no babies, hoping there in there n just can't see them, but someone I had a hydra outburst so I'm hoping it's not from that.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are super tigers, available, but hard to find at the moment and expensive for the real ones, regular tigers are less money, but again not many breeders selling these right now!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> I hear ya randy got up today to check them and my biggest female dropped her eggs but no babies, hoping there in there n just can't see them, but someone I had a hydra outburst so I'm hoping it's not from that.


I don't think hydra is the main reason, these tigers are just moody ;-) I hope you see babies in a few days. I had one or two due so I'm also hoping for the best that they dropped, not kicked.



bettaforu said:


> Those are super tigers, available, but hard to find at the moment and expensive for the real ones, regular tigers are less money, but again not many breeders selling these right now!


Tigers are interesting, regular or supertigers can all show different colour. Some are available with a higher price in Asia for such claim on their persisting colour. I don't know that's a result of inbreeding for colour, special food, or cross-breed. Even the more expensive ones aren't that expensive comparing to bee shrimps due to lower popularity. In my opinion though, they are more interesting than bee shrimps, and I'm trying to figure out how to get their colours out, experimenting with my different line of OEBTs and supertigers at the moment.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

as much as I like my CRS (different grades and I have them all ) I much prefer the tiger shrimp species in general.

I find their stripes unique, the color combinations more appealing to the eye and like them a lot. Course I also LOVE the real TIGER cats, so maybe that's why


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Just so you know that my shrimp are doing great. I lost one due to suicide at the very begining but all others look great.
No berries yet but being patient. How far away from maturity would you say they were? Also thanks to tommy (mr. Bako) for the great shrimp


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

OH my God!!!!!! 
I want some like that *blue tiger* they are so BEAUTIFUL and I'm so jealous  I'm just a newbie @ shrimps so far,I got them from your bro Dman *cherry shrimp* they are very cute but that blue tiger is breathtaking,what's the price for one like this? Is it about $20.00 for a baby one? Are the adult one more pricy? I would guess so.
Nancy


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jebelz008 said:


> OH my God!!!!!!
> I want some like that *blue tiger* they are so BEAUTIFUL and I'm so jealous  I'm just a newbie @ shrimps so far,I got them from your bro Dman *cherry shrimp* they are very cute but that blue tiger is breathtaking,what's the price for one like this? Is it about $20.00 for a baby one? Are the adult one more pricy? I would guess so.
> Nancy


Hi Nancy, regular tigers are easier to find, but OEBTs (Orange Eye Blue Tiger) are, for some reason, very hard to get at the moment. AI had some but they are out at the moment, I heard they may get a new batch in about 2 weeks, you may check them out when they get more.

A few of us are trying to breed them, the pictures I posted are their first time getting berried. If some of us get lucky and get the babies survive I'm sure the price will come down, lower than what you quoted. I hate to put a price on a shrimp though because they are all so beautiful. I can spend hours watching them, I consider that priceless.

PS: I have two lines of OEBTs, the ones in the pictures are easier to keep as it's my first time having them and they started to get berried once they were mature enough. There are higher grade that's a bit harder. If you're just starting, try to get regular tigers or supertigers (like $5 each or less) to try, they are as beautiful as the high end ones in my eyes.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Randy,
Thanks alot for your info,I hope you guys will have luck with OEBT shrimps they are so beautiful.I went and read a bit on your blog there is nothing worst than seeing a dead shrimp it make me fell so depress I had 3 or 4 dead but I'm a newbie at this so It could be alot of thing that cause their dead, when I started with the cherry I had the heather to high I believe it was in the 80s, then another time I was doing a water change and I drop the stupid light in the tank and of course the light was on, so I rushed to unplug the whole thing, I let it dry for the night and day dropping the light in the tank cracked the heather it was an old one you screw on the top side of the tank ,didn't know I cracked it until I did another water change and got shocked, this most not be to good for those poor little shrimps,I hope things will get better.By the way your blog is very interesting and educational for me 
Sorry I can not give you guidance about your shrimps.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nancy, I'm flattered. I haven't kept up with my blog but I'll start my tank journal there to log what I do to my tanks. 

We all make mistakes and it's from these mistakes we learn more about this hobby. If shrimp keeping is just set up a tank, put in shrimps and you get thousand's of babies in a month or two then it may not be as appealing to me. I had a lot of experience with aquatic animals before I started shrimp keeping around February, I didn't get many shrimps until end of March and I already killed so many ;-) I tend to be bold when it comes to trying things to find what works for my tanks. I think I finally get some ideas and want to redo a lot of my tanks already lol


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I just recently put my tiger shrimp into my new cycled tanks and after seeing the picks decided to check out how the tiger shrimps were doing. I was surprised to see one that turned blue!! It was totally unexpected as they didn't show any color. I think they like the RO water better.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

razoredge said:


> I just recently put my tiger shrimp into my new cycled tanks and after seeing the picks decided to check out how the tiger shrimps were doing. I was surprised to see one that turned blue!! It was totally unexpected as they didn't show any color. I think they like the RO water better.


Tigers change color under stress, new water, breeding, etc. They won't stay blue. I've had many regular tigers that went blue but don't stay blue.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What I find from my 3 months of keeping OEBTs,
- my tier 1 were all SUPER BLUE when I got them, but 1 or 2 turns almost colourless once in a while, the other keep in a very dark blue colour. Breeding hasn't started (I have had them just less than a month).

- My tier 2 shows the same behaviour. Some keep being blue, a few would change from very blue, light blue (like in the pictures in the post), or blondes. Some of them stay blondes all the time.

- When females are berried, they are likely to lose some blue, but when they are saddled and close to get berried, they become a dark colour and their backs turns almost chocolate, normally they get berried in a few days after that.

- Even their eyes can change colour. I see this on a berried OEBT, her eyes would trun from golden/orange to almost white, but never black.

- One of my berried OEBT turns red (the stripes), that makes it look almost like a red tiger with orange eyes. Not exaggerating here, if you see it, you WILL think it's a red tiger than an OEBT.

What I'm trying to find out
- Can selective breeding achieve stable colour (i.e. is it genetic or all OEBTs are like this)?
- Can I actually get Royal Blue from OEBT x OE Black Tigers?
- What would happen when OEBT x red tiger? or OE Black Tiger x red tiger.
- What is the ratio like when blonde OEBT x blonde OEBT? (probably varies, but at least I want to know if at least I get 30% blue offspring?)


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Well after waiting what seemed like 3 months for them to adapt to the new tank, I've now seen one of my OEBT prego. It's one of my darker ones, and she looks nice and prego, so I'm super happy!!

The power had gone out at my house for 24 hours, when the power came on, she was berried.  I kept the air pumps going while the lights were off. Also another thing to note, it was a full moon. 

Enjoy this video of her before she was berried.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RCode said:


> Well after waiting what seemed like 3 months for them to adapt to the new tank, I've now seen one of my OEBT prego. It's one of my darker ones, and she looks nice and prego, so I'm super happy!!
> 
> The power had gone out at my house for 24 hours, when the power came on, she was berried.  I kept the air pumps going while the lights were off. Also another thing to note, it was a full moon.
> 
> Enjoy this video of her before she was berried.


Funny thing is a few of my females got berried right after last time I had some power issue (filter/light were off for like 10 hrs at least).


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Funny thing is a few of my females got berried right after last time I had some power issue (filter/light were off for like 10 hrs at least).


Lol funny you say that, I turn off my lights and turn them on at different times everyday, they are on no light schedule
Maybe that's why I've had mine berried befor my brother. His blue aura x CBS tops anything I got, althoe today I culled a firered that looked clear but when I have him in anthor tank, he's blue with red stripes on the back  maybe stress, I hope not 

Are any of your oebt still berried randy? And how is your triple split tank? I got a 70 gal acrylic triple split, I planted one completely baby tears  and one ricca I belive ( little single leaves) just waiting for it to catch  then in go the shrimp


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

How many hours do you give them normally? If you check out my other videos I have some of the aura babies. They looked like they crossed with my CBS. I'm curious what they will end up lookin like


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Lol funny you say that, I turn off my lights and turn them on at different times everyday, they are on no light schedule
> Maybe that's why I've had mine berried befor my brother. His blue aura x CBS tops anything I got, althoe today I culled a firered that looked clear but when I have him in anthor tank, he's blue with red stripes on the back  maybe stress, I hope not
> 
> Are any of your oebt still berried randy? And how is your triple split tank? I got a 70 gal acrylic triple split, I planted one completely baby tears  and one ricca I belive ( little single leaves) just waiting for it to catch  then in go the shrimp


You seem to have some thing nice going on. I still have 1 or 2 berried. Two either kicked or gave birth, I think they kicked, although it was close to 25 days when the eggs disappeared, if I don't see babies in the next three days then I guess it's try again.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RCode said:


> How many hours do you give them normally? If you check out my other videos I have some of the aura babies. They looked like they crossed with my CBS. I'm curious what they will end up lookin like


Hey, RCode, I'm not sure if your question was directed to me or not. My lighting schedule is 5pm - 2am (+- 2 hours in different tanks). Tigers x bee shrimp offspring can be of different colour/pattern, that's the field of Tibees. They can be very attractive but it's luck + generations of selective breeding, here are some I like,


















But Rome isn't built in one day.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Are any of your oebt still berried randy? And how is your triple split tank? I got a 70 gal acrylic triple split, I planted one completely baby tears  and one ricca I belive ( little single leaves) just waiting for it to catch  then in go the shrimp


Hey Dman, I'll try to find time to update my blog with tank journals including the triple split tank. However, 2 months after the tank is in service I have found a few problems and some modification may be in order.

I still have 2 berried OEBTs. Two lost their eggs about a week ago and I really gave up hope because I've been looking in the tank, on the glass wall, in the moss, under the moss pad, cholla wood, everywhere to find any baby OEBTs but in vain. Last night I went to bed super early like 11pm (been working to midnights in the last few weeks so 11pm is really early), I woke up at 4:30pm and couldn't sleep anymore. So I went down to the basement checking on the tanks. The light on 40G triple split was off already but two more tanks still had the lights on. So I was checking this 40G with minimum light.... and guess what I found


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Hey Dman, I'll try to find time to update my blog with tank journals including the triple split tank. However, 2 months after the tank is in service I have found a few problems and some modification may be in order.
> 
> I still have 2 berried OEBTs. Two lost their eggs about a week ago and I really gave up hope because I've been looking in the tank, on the glass wall, in the moss, under the moss pad, cholla wood, everywhere to find any baby OEBTs but in vain. Last night I went to bed super early like 11pm (been working to midnights in the last few weeks so 11pm is really early), I woke up at 4:30pm and couldn't sleep anymore. So I went down to the basement checking on the tanks. The light on 40G triple split was off already but two more tanks still had the lights on. So I was checking this 40G with minimum light.... and guess what I found


That's awesome  I hope it was babies I've been preying for them aswell. My Gf I think is starting to think I'm crazy, I'll just sit down there and look threw this little 10 gallon. I cleaned it out a bit yesterday, gonna do a water change later, but im starting to move them over to my 45 gallon I moved one yesterday, I hope he's still alive, I still have one berried oebt









Hard to see, but you get what I mean by you can barely see stripes.

Where can I find your blog? And what kind of issues did you have? I had major issues as well, everytime I filled then, a day later the water would go brown, it was horrible I ended up draining it completely, and cleaning the gravel. And then filled it a bit n planted it, I've been wondering this, I know that oebt like ro water, but if I get my tank full planted and cycling with guppies then drain half the water and fill it with ro, do you think that would have a much better affect or do you think just filling it from the start with ro is better?








That's my set up for now, just waiting  it's finally not going brown 

Ps  my oebt made it threw the night is is eating away


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Dman, I haven't updated my blog (link in my signature) to add the tank journals yet. You probably won't have the problem I have because I leave about 1" of clearance under the dividing glass (I see you go all the way), and with 2 to 2.5" of substrate of medium grain Akadama I though I would be okay. I have OEBTs in the middle section, CRS in the right section. What happened is that I see CRS babies in all three sections and last night I actually found the OEBT babies in the left section ;-) I think the babies just dive into the substrate against the flow and get into the next section ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Hi Dman, I haven't updated my blog (link in my signature) to add the tank journals yet. You probably won't have the problem I have because I leave about 1" of clearance under the dividing glass (I see you go all the way), and with 2 to 2.5" of substrate of medium grain Akadama I though I would be okay. I have OEBTs in the middle section, CRS in the right section. What happened is that I see CRS babies in all three sections and last night I actually found the OEBT babies in the left section ;-) I think the babies just dive into the substrate against the flow and get into the next section ;-)


Lol! That is funny, I can just imagine like a dog digging under the fence! That's great tho your babies lived, ya I figured IDE go the whole way, plus mine is a rimless acrylic so the middle sheets actually make it strong enough to be rimless


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Lol! That is funny, I can just imagine like a dog digging under the fence! That's great tho your babies lived, ya I figured IDE go the whole way, plus mine is a rimless acrylic so the middle sheets actually make it strong enough to be rimless


Guess what, I don't see any of the babies today... tried looking for them hard and they are just no where to be seen, even got my son to help looking all over the tank... guess just not meant to be. However, another female got berried last night... at least they still get berried so there's always hope.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Guess what, I don't see any of the babies today... tried looking for them hard and they are just no where to be seen, even got my son to help looking all over the tank... guess just not meant to be. However, another female got berried last night... at least they still get berried so there's always hope.


That sucks, I'm stilllllll waiting for this female to drop her eggs, she's preggo for what feels like well over a month, her eggs are dark dark brown and she's always hiding under moss piles or my bannana plant so I'm hoping any day now  I got a couple oebt I think I may sell, there a lite blue, and I don't want it messing up my strain


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like mine dropped her eggs, they are so dark it really seems hard to see but I don't see any eggs at the moment. So disappointing.... 

I have my ac going in my house for the hot days, better late the never. The blue aura keep getting prego and having babies, I just have all females now and they seem to be crossing with my CBS.

Those babies are doing great.... I figure about 15-20


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RCode said:


> Looks like mine dropped her eggs, they are so dark it really seems hard to see but I don't see any eggs at the moment. So disappointing....
> 
> I have my ac going in my house for the hot days, better late the never. The blue aura keep getting prego and having babies, I just have all females now and they seem to be crossing with my CBS.
> 
> Those babies are doing great.... I figure about 15-20


Mind sharing some pics of these Tibees?

How long did it berry before the drop? I don't want to jinx mine so I will stop updating the status of the first batch until they are at least 3 to 4 weeks old. I find these tiger babies very hard to find. For CRS, you see them clearly as soon as they are born (the candy canes in the tank), but for these tigers, I don't start to see them until 1 week and even then they hide most of the time when light is on. A few are grazing now so I get to see them once in a while, almost caught one on camera last night, they are puny at 1 week comparing to even new born CRS, adding the fact they have no colour, they are really invisible at age of one week.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are two videos I had made last week. They seem to be all different, and getting more distinct marking as they get bigger. I am very excited to see what they look like in another month.






The videos aren't great.... I'm going to get some batteries for my digital camera tomorrow and try and snap some good photos.

They dropped after 5-6 days. The tibees are similar, when they were born I thought the mother dropped the eggs because I couldn't find any babies for a day.... but after some extensive searching I started seeing them. I am now seeing the 2nd line of babies from my aura. They are all in the same tank at the moment, I am going to let the love keep happening for now. I'll figure out what gets separated once I can figure out where to put more tanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting... they are still too small to see the marking, but they look healthy and should grow fast. Thanks a lot for sharing.



RCode said:


> Here are two videos I had made last week. They seem to be all different, and getting more distinct marking as they get bigger. I am very excited to see what they look like in another month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

My lady dropped yesterday, very excited, she was super active yesterday


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> My lady dropped yesterday, very excited, she was super active yesterday


Good luck, you probably won't see anything in 7 to 10 days, if yours are like mine.

Is this from AI? Very nice colour. What's your parameter. I can't seem to get them to colour consistently.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol I don't even think the babies will live, I havnt been topping with ro, and my Tds went up to 250:S so I don't know how there living,


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Lol I don't even think the babies will live, I havnt been topping with ro, and my Tds went up to 250:S so I don't know how there living,


First of all, that's the right attitude, otherwise you won't be able to sleep at night ;-) I don't think TDS 250 is an issue at all for tigers, as long as the change is gradual. I'm thinking to put some OEBT juvis to my neo tank that I'll get to PH 7.3-7.5 slowly, TDS will be over 200 I'm sure. I keep hearing people using this parameters (mostly in Europe), but also contradicting expereience from local experts... so, we'll see.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope they will grow.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman, so I dropped a male-looking OEBT into the tank with the presumably 5 female.... and guess what... 2 days later, one is berried ;-)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Was it one from alpha? And that's awesome, my tigers were going absolutely nuts yesterday almost jumping out of the tank I'm hoping I get some babies out today


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Yup they were going nuts for good reason!
















Both of them are berries again  and at my Tt are doing great too







you can even catch a blue rili in the bottom corner with the TT


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman...it's looking good. I knew the thunders and lighting got them excited. Those TTs look very nice.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And I checked, there are at least two berried out of the five, one only has like 10 to 12 eggs, the other one is like the one in your pic and perhaps even more eggs since she is a big girl. The other OEBT tank has at least 3 berried at the moment. The pellia and moss grows a bit out of control so it's hard to see them all.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Heh randy, how are your oebt babies doing? Lots running around? I got tons around everywhere


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Heh randy, how are your oebt babies doing? Lots running around? I got tons around everywhere


Same here but I have been trying to be quiet until they are bigger. Out of 7 OEBTs in that section, 4 are berried at the moment.


----------

